# Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring Tire Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

<center><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fCN2dvC7L0Q" frameborder="0" width="560" height="315"></iframe></center>

*As far as compact commuter cars go, my 2013 Kia Forte5 is an appliance like any other.*

It’s the car I leave behind when I pick up different vehicles to test each week, and even though the odometer only shows about 37,000 miles (60,000 kilometers) most of those were racked up on the highway and took a heavy toll on the tires that have been on the car since new. With plans to get a new set of all-seasons in the not-too-distant future, I jumped at the opportunity to test out the Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring tires to find out what they’re made of.


<span lang="EN-US">Read more about the Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring Tire at AutoGuide.com.</span>


----------



## flame (Jun 28, 2017)

I installed CS5s on my 2013 Cruze and have been extremely happy with them. They started off really spongy feeling but after about 100 miles they felt great. We haven't had any ice, but plenty of rain and I have been very happy with the performance. Just this past week I got 4 more for my wifes 2011 Cruze. 
I have 26k on the first set and the wear squares are at 75%

215/60R16 95V


----------

